# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Hennep past in ieder gezond dieet

## FRANCOIS580

*Hennep past in ieder gezond dieet*

Een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding is de eerste vereiste om je teveel aan lichaamsgewicht definitief kwijt te spelen. Maar wist je dat hennep je daarbij kan helpen. Hennepzaad en olie past inderdaad in ieder gezonde voeding en dieet. Hennep is bij ons beter bekend als cannabis en dan vooral als joint of wiet, die de gebruiker ervan in een roes brengt. 

*(Francois580)*
Hennep, en dan vooral hennepzaad en hennepolie worden meer en meer gebruikt in onze voeding. Beiden zijn rijk aan eiwitten en bijzonder licht verteerbaar. Hennepzaden en/of olie zijn verkrijgbaar in natuur- en bioshops en nu zelfs in de supermarkt. Hennep is uitstekend voor al diegenen die een vegetarische of veganistisch dieet volgen.

Velen kampen met een tekort aan noodzakelijke voedingsstoffen als vitaminen en mineralen, maar vooral aan omega 3, 6 en 9. Zéker als je eenzijdig eet, vooral op basis van soja. Daarom worden aan onze voeding allerlei supplementen als calcium, vitaminen en omega 3 vetzuren toegevoegd. Nutteloos zo zeggen wetenschappers, want deze voedingssuppelmenten worden door je lichaam bijzonder moeilijk opgenomen. Ze maken immers geen deel uit van het natuurlijke product. Je kiest dus bij voorkeur producten die van nature uit wél calcium, allerlei B- vitaminen, ijzer en omega's bevatten.

*Omega vetzuren in juiste verhouding*
Omega 3 vetzuren zijn noodzakelijk in een gezonde voeding, en zeker in iedere evenwichtig dieet. Zij moeten wél in de juiste verhouding aanwezig zijn. In onze voeding zijn té hoge concentraties aan omega 3 vetzuren, maar te wenig aan omega 6 en 9. Omega 3 vetzuren vind je bijvoorbeeld in lijnzaad, dat je in de keuken kunt gebruiken in allerlei milkshakes, in muesli en in gebak. Omega 3 vind je vooral in noten, volkorenproducten, in vis en kip. De(bio) voedingsindustrie ontdekt nu meer en meer de kwaliteiten van hennep, vooral vanwege zijn hoge concentraties aan vitaminen, mineralen en vezels. En uitgerekend de omega 6 en 9 vetzuren worden door je lichaam niet aangemaakt en moeten we uit onze voeding halen.
Onverzadigde vetzuren worden omgezet in prostaglandines die de aanmaak van slechte cholesterol afremmen. En dat heeft dan weer een positieve invloed op hart- en vaatziekte en te hoge bloeddruk.

*Perfect food voor kinderen en sporters*
Hennep wordt dan ook niet voor niets 'the most perfect food in the world' genoemd. Hennep is *.../...* 

Lees verder.

----------


## Paul Elzerman

Goed artikel over hennep als voeding, complimenten Francois!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Paul!

----------


## Paul Elzerman

Je kan trouwens hennepzaadjes op nog veel meer manieren gebruiken. Er is naast gepeld ook ongepeld hennepzaad verkrijgbaar. Ongepelde hennepzaadjes hebben een krokante bite, deze gebruik ik bijvoorbeeld door de salade, in de yoghurt, over mijn groente en aardappels en zijn ook perfect om in een cake te verwerken! Door de cake doe ik trouwens ook zo'n 10% hennepmeel, dit geeft de cake echt een heerlijke nootachtige smaak.

Gepelde hennep kun je op dezelfde manieren gebruiken. Daarnaast kun je van gepeld hennepzaad ook heel makkelijk hennepmelk maken. Een paar eetlepels in de blender, water erbij en in zo'n 2 minuten heb je hennepmelk. Dit is ook een goede basis voor het maken van een superfood smoothie!

Hennepzaadolie is ook op vele manieren te gebruiken en b.v. perfect als gezonde toevoeging in je salade, rauwkost of door de yoghurt. Wanneer ik aardappels gekookt heb, laat ik deze even afkoelen en schenk er daarna een scheut hennep olie overheen, ook echt een aanrader! 

Zal ik mijn cake recept hier even met jullie delen?

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Graag Paul, aan dergelijke aanvullin g heeft iedereen wat!

----------


## Paul Elzerman

Dank je wel Francois! Bij deze mijn recept, ik noem het Hempi Cake  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ingrediënten:
- 200 g roomboter
- 25 g hennepmeel
- 125 g tarwebloem
- 100 g zelfrijzend bakmeel
- 100 g suiker
- 60 g agave siroop
- 5 kleine eieren (of 4 grote)
- snufje zout
- klein beetje vanillesuiker
- 75 g ongepeld hennepzaad

Vooraf even de boter en eieren buiten de koelkast houden. De cakevorm invetten met roomboter en met tarwebloem overstrooien. De boter met de eieren, suiker en agavesiroop mixen en vervolgens de tarwebloem, zelfrijzend bakmeel, hennepmeel, zout en vanillesuiker toevoegen en mixen.

Als laatste de ongepelde hennep met een lepel er doorheen roeren. Het geheel in de cakevorm scheppen en op 160 graden in de oven. Na zo'n 1,5 a 2 uur is de cake gaar. Laat het ovendeurtje dicht (zeker het eerste uur), wil je controleren of de cake gaar is, doe dit dan door een scherp mes in de cake te steken, als het mes er schoon uitkomt is je cake klaar  :Smile: 

In plaats van de 60 g agave siroop kun je ook 100 g suiker gebruiken. Andere zoetstoffen zoals stevia is natuurlijk ook mogelijk.

Enjoy! :P

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Nogmaals bedankt Paul

----------


## Paul Elzerman

Graag gedaan  :Smile:

----------


## Paul Elzerman

hoi Francois en andere lezers... ik ben benieuwd naar jullie bevindingen over het volgende artikel http://www.westonaprice.org/farm-a-r...hemp-and-kenaf

En dan met name onderstaande gedeelte. Naar mijn mening is hennepzaad wel degelijk geschikt voor mensen om te consumeren, maar voordat ik daarover verder ga ben ik vooral benieuwd naar jullie reacties!

Hemp: Not For Human Consumption

A number of companies are now selling hemp oil, toasted and shelled hemp seeds and granola bars containing hemp seeds. This is not a good use for hemp. Hemp may be appropriate for domestic animals and birds, but it should not be used for human food. In China, where cultivation of hemp originated, hemp oil was used occasionally, but there are no references in the Chinese literature to the use of hemp seeds as food for human beings. (Simoons, Food in China, 1991)
Hemp oil has been promoted in recent years as a "heart healthy" oil that is rich in essential fatty acids and low in saturated fat. Hemp oil is indeed highly unsaturated, and this is exactly why it should be avoided. Hemp oil is over 75 percent polyunsaturated, containing about 55 percent omega-6 fatty acids and about 20% omega-3 fatty acids. It contains only about 10 percent saturated fatty acids and 10 percent monounsaturated fatty acids. It is, therefore, highly unstable and prone to oxidation; and the high content of linoleic acid makes it particularly unsuitable for human consumption. Diets containing an excess of polyunsaturated fatty acids, particularly omega-6 fatty acids, have been linked not only to heart disease but also to cancer and autoimmune disease.
An additional problem derives from the fact that hemp oil may contain traces of cannabinoids and these substances can then turn up in the urine of those who consume it. In one research project, seven adult volunteers purchased hemp oil from a health food store and ingested 15 milliliters each. Urine samples taken at 8, 24 and 48 hours after ingestion were positive for THC. (Journal of Analytical Toxicology October 1997 21(6):482-485.) If these volunteers had been obliged to give a urine sample to their employers, they would have failed their drug test.
Because hemp oil is highly unsaturated, it makes an excellent base for paints and varnishes. In fact, there is no need to consider hemp for human consumption except in small quantities for medicinal purposes. There are many good fats and oils that humans can use and there are many good industrial uses for all the by-products of the hemp plant. Let’s not make the same mistake with hemp that we have made with soy, by promoting its inappropriate use as a human food.

----------


## Raimun

@ Paul Elzerman
Leuk artikel ....
Er is altijd voor en tegen .. belangenvermenging /behartiging ....
Hennep olie ..zoals ook lijnolie is goed voor de huid !..( ook onstekingsremmend !!)..weet ik uit ondervinding .
Hennepzaden ( gekookt ! ) wordt veel gebruikt als aas bij het vissen ...
Gebruik ik dus regelmatig ..eet ze ook wel ..soms van pure frustratie als ze niet willen bijten ...!! :Wink: 
Zangvogel liefhebbers vertroetelen hun beestjes ook met hennepzaden ( kempzaad ! ) 
Hennep alsook vlasvezels ...worden/werden gebruikt als dichtingsmiddel bij draadfittingen ......veelzijdige plant is het .
Soms gebruik ik 'n mensel van hennepzaden , spelt, mais en rijst ..smaakt best ( voor de liefhebber natuurlijk ) is wel voedzaam !!

----------


## Paul Elzerman

Hi Raimun, nog bedankt voor je berichtje! Sorry voor deze late reactie, heb het heel erg druk en wil graag even kort hier onder de aandacht brengen wat er de afgelopen dagen in het nieuws is opgedoken; google maar eens op hennepbrood, dan zie je vanzelf wat ik bedoel.

----------


## Paul Elzerman

Dit is trouwens ook een interessant artikel:
http://www.telegraaf.nl/vrouw/eten_d...nepzaad__.html

----------


## shelara

Bedankt voor de tips, maar nog wel een vraag. Waar is dit te koop ?
Ik deed het tot nu toe roken, maar je kunt er ook thee van maken, maar heb geen idee waar je meel of zo kunt kopen, iemand? Zit inmiddels al in de alternatieve geneeswijze dus dit kan dan mooi mee, alvast bedankt 
groetjes

----------


## shelara

aanpassing op bovenstaande, ik heb het gezien en besteld, lekker cake bouwen of zo.
Bedankt nog.

----------


## Paul Elzerman

Hi Shelara, wat leuk dat je dit aan het ontdekken bent, is het al gelukt met de cake? Ben benieuwd! Als je op google zoekt op Hanf & Natur hennepmeel kom je vanzelf een goede webshop tegen. Hanf & Natur is de grootste producent op dit gebied van Europa. 
Als het om olie en hennepzaadjes gaat is de Canadese kwaliteit de beste die er te vinden is, het Canadese merk Nuitva is wereldwijd de grootste producent van hennep voedingsmiddelen. Canada kent de langste traditie van hennepvoeding, de opgebouwde know-how en het klimaat in Canada zorgen voor die superkwaliteit! Zo kan ik de Nutiva hennepzaadolie en Nutiva gepeld hennepzaad van harte aanraden.
Verder is Manitoba Harvest hennep boter voor mij één van de leukste ontdekkingen die ik gedaan heb! De smaak van hennepzaad in zijn meest krachtige vorm, echt super lekker op brood met kaas, op toast of voor het gebruik in sauzen! Het lijkt qua uiterlijk op pesto.

----------


## shelara

Dank je Paul, ik heb een kilo zak besteld, dus even afwachten tot het thuis is, hoop dat het allemaal lukt, eerst maar thee proberen, maar wat een boel mogelijkheden zijn er, geweldig!!!

----------


## Paul Elzerman

hey Shelara, goed bezig, ben benieuwd wat je er van vindt! wat voor thee bedoel je precies? heb je het over de thee zoals de verschillende soorten van Hanf & Natur Hennep Thee? of bedoel je medicinale wiet thee?

----------


## shelara

@ Paul, ik heb hennep zaad besteld ( hoop dat het dinsdag komt) en zie allerlei mogelijkheden, ik tot voor kort canabis gerookt, voor neuropathische vervelendheden.
Maar wil er nu thee, cake en andere dingen mee maken. Op die receptensite staan allerlei mogelijkheden, dus ik wacht het af. Nog even een vraagje, zou je dit ook in een sigaretje kunnen rollen, ik heb geen idee. Ik kreeg voor die narigheid antidepressiva, Amitriptiline( zou ook tegen neuropatische pijn zijn) maar ik heb geen zin meer de farmaceutische wereld rijk te maken, en mezelf nog zieker, dat is dus ook een reden.
Ik laat het weten als het binnen is, misschien zoals jij schreef er eerst een smoothie van maken. bedankt, groetjes Shelara

----------


## Paul Elzerman

Hoi Shelara, van de zaadjes kun je geen thee zetten of roken, het leuke is wel dat je het bijna overal doorheen kunt doen zoals ik hier boven beschreef; bijvoorbeeld door de salade, in de yoghurt, over groente en aardappels en in een cake of koekjes. Vervelend om te horen dat je ziek bent, ik hoop dat het snel beter met je zal gaan.

----------


## gossie

Hoi Shelara, weet je vogeltjes zijn ook gek op hennepzaad......... Dit past geheel in hun voedingspatroon..........

----------


## shelara

> Hoi Shelara, weet je vogeltjes zijn ook gek op hennepzaad......... Dit past geheel in hun voedingspatroon..........


Hey, nu begrijp ik waarom vogeltjes altijd zo mooi zingen, kan ik dat straks ook?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

@ Shelara,
En weet je, vogeltjes zingen al vroeg................ :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul Elzerman

Hoi allemaal, bij deze even een linkje voor inspiratie om met superfoods aan de slag te gaan. Nutiva heeft maar liefst 180 recepten online! Groetjes!

http://nutiva.com/the-nutiva-kitchen/

----------


## shelara

Hoi Paul, ga gelijk even kijken, tot nu toe neem ik af en toe een handje, alsof ik wat pinda's eet, ook lekker hoor!!!!
Maar ga zeker even kijken wat de mogelijkheden zijn verder, bedankt nogmaals :Smile:

----------


## Paul Elzerman

Hoi Shelara, geen dank! ja zo uit de hand is ook lekker heh.. veel plezier met de recepten, zit vast wel iets naar jouw smaak bij  :Smile:

----------


## shelara

Dank je Henny, heb het opgeslagen, ben nu met zaad bezig en lijnzaadolie, ook koud geperst, en dan heb ik van de natuur arts allerlei supplementen, volgende week kan ik de eerste keer naar de manueel therapeut. Hopen dat er nu wat " verlichting" komt hier, maar dank nogmaals, gr Shelara

----------

